# Handsome man!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is Blue out in the pasture, an odd angle but still, isn't he handsome?? He is a BUCK now :shocked:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh yes, very handsome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He's nice..................even if he is not boer,,,,,,,,,,,,,"just """"""KIDDING""""""
I like him.................. :thumb:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! He is very handsome and quite the buck! :wink:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow... he is gorgeous! Looks like he knows it, the way he is standing.


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

He's....POOFY! so cute


----------



## Poverty Bay (Aug 2, 2008)

I dig his white tail puff! He's the MAN!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha, thanks everyone. He is the in-charge dude lol.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is handsome....he looks like my Chief with his "poofy" coat...2 months past a clip and now it's a bit wild. He looks to have his eyeballs on something he really wants...one of your pretty girls maybe? :ROFL:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

All boy for sure.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

And he is only 15 months old and already so studly haha :sun:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good lookin guy you have there! He seems to know it too!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, he is a bit more harry than the type of "Man" I was thinking your were talking about :ROFL: , but he is still pretty darn handsome.


----------

